# pan car



## goatman32 (May 16, 2011)

anybody know any 1:10 electric pan car brand names


----------



## goatman32 (May 16, 2011)

good brand names


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

1. KSG. GEN 2 OR XCS.
2. HYPERDRIVE. PRO 3
3. CUSTOM WORKS. AGGRESSOR.
Pretty much in that order. I run an assotiated 10L4 with KSG hop ups. Not known to be the best car, but it works for me..
for more info , check out the oval threads.


----------



## goatman32 (May 16, 2011)

looking for a 1:10 complete pan car


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

Check out the swap and sell thread..


----------



## Justin Mitchell (Feb 23, 2011)

silva makes a great car they are very hard to git though but if you can git one you will win with it anywhere


----------



## jsrocket13 (Jun 2, 2005)

RIP motorsports.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=133


----------

